# Never Have Seen Another Outback Camping



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

A topic recently talked about "have you ever seen another Outback camping?"

Well before this past week (with exception to the rally in April) the answer would have been No.

As soon as we hit the campground the first thing my kids said was, " LOOK ANOTHER OUTBACK!!!" It was an '02 25RSS and the owners were local from right here in central VA, the Henrico County area. They left on Sunday morning and believe it or not, another '02 Outback, 26RS model pulled into the very spot they left, it was hilarious. This gentleman was from Illinois and was super nice.

I told them both about Outbackers.com and they both sounded interested in checking it out, so hopefully we'll get two more Outbackers.

It was just funny to see two in the same spot, same year model, during the same trip!

Jason


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Jason
Dozin it feel great when you talk to them and they didn't no about the site.
You start telling them all about the site(Feels Great).
So far I've told 4 of Outback owners about us.
I know that 1 has joined so far.
I saw another one right down from my sons school with look like 26RS
When I get a chance I'm going to stop one day.

Don


----------



## TN Campers (Jan 31, 2005)

As the saying goes, "A funny thing happened to us on our last camping trip."

We were staying overnight in Buffalo, WY on our way from Yellowstone to Rapid City. We had been gone for a week and a half and had seen a couple of Outbacks. We went to bed that night with an empty site beside ours. When we woke up the next morning, there was another Outback in it, and it was exactly like ours! Somewhat confusing when returning from the bath-house.

A young family was in it, traveling from NC to Alaska. He was in the USAF and had been transferred. We had a nice chat, and he was familiar with outbackers.com.

Now that we have one, I try to watch campers going along the interstate or in campgrounds and have seen a few, but not an abundance. It's amazing to me how many camper manufacturers there are!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

This weekend we saw at least two on the way to Ocean City. There were also at least five of us at the campground. There was a good showing of Outbacks this weekend









Michelle


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

They are becoming more popular everyday. You can tell by the membership on this forum!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I actually saw one on the freeway this weekend! If it's somebody on this board, I saw you headed north on I-5 just outside of Salem on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

We camped at Drummer Boy Campground in Gettysburg PA last week. Another Outback 25RSS was just a few sites away. We ended up meeting some very nice Outback owners (and their puppy) and of course we mentioned the great information available from Outbackers.

I also noticed two more Outbacks in other distant areas of the campground. I also noticed a very suspicious looking Outback copy an Aruba Trailer.

While on the way to Gettysburg we spent one night at a campground along the way and ended up two sites away from another Outback there. This nice owner was also informed about the benefits of the Outbackers site.

We saw three more Outbacks while traveling home.


----------



## wercertifyable (Jun 23, 2005)

Hello,

This last weekend was our first trip in the OB. We went to the Port Huron KOA and saw 3 other OB's. I wonder if it was anyone from this site?? The OB preformed great, towed very nicely(I was worried towing it with my Dakota even though it has the trailer tow pacakge 5.9(360) with the 3:92 posi). DW and I are very happy with it. 
Now its time for the mods!

1) convert the tip out drawer to a slide out.

2) Flip the door on the cabinet under the stove

3) Adding marine deck access plates to the propane cover.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thats it Ron, come on, do more!









John


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

We have seen many Outbacks on the road and in campgrounds. Locally we have seen the most, but we saw a few on our recent trip to the Minneapolis area by way of the U.P. (that's Michigan's Upper Peninsula for the uninitiated among you who have never experienced it). On Sunday, July 17, there was an Outback 5'er making rapid progress







westbound on Hwy. 8 in Wisconsin, between Rhinelander and Ladysmith. They went by as we were pulling out of a roadside park and we couldn't reel them in very easily. He had Michigan plates too. Can anyone tell me it was them?

But anyway, every Outback we see on the road or campground is a fine looking outfit. Haven't seen a bad looking one yet.









Bill


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I think CampingTimeRV must like to push the Outbacks because the Atlanta area is just crawling with them. I see them pretty often in local campgrounds and on the road. The more the merrier...

Reverie


----------



## Jay (Apr 24, 2005)

1stTimeAround said:


> A topic recently talked about "have you ever seen another Outback camping?"
> 
> Well before this past week (with exception to the rally in April) the answer would have been No.Â
> 
> ...


Was at Inks Lake State Park outside Burnet, TX last weekend....saw three OB's.Â Mostly 26-28 footers.Â Had great conversations w/ the owners and pushed the OB forum....all were interested.Â Many folks stopped to ask about our 30RLS, and we proudly showed them the inside.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

I saw one yesterday during lunch. They must have been going home as there is nowhere around or in that direction to camp. It still shocks me for some reason when I see them. I think our little secret has been blown!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We spent 7/18-7/21 in Cherrystone Campground in VA, we saw 5-6 Outbacks there, didn't get a chance to stop in a talk to anyone. We moved to Kings Dominion Campground on the 21st and left on the 23rd, there was 2-3 Outbacks there but everyone was in the admusment park and I never got to see any of them. Before this trip we never saw another Outback in a campground.

Today I saw 2 Outbacks sitting in a storage lot in northern Delaware, both were Syndneys, don't know if they belong to anyone on this site.

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

On my way to Myrtle Beach I saw 2 TT and 1 fiver. At the Smithfield NC Koa at exit 90 off 95 ( which is a great place and clean) I talked to someone with a 21RS. I think he will look in. I saw about 6 at Lakewood in Myrtle Beach, only was able to talk to one but they were from Quebec and no speaka english







I tried. Saw 2 TT on return trip home

John


----------

